# Goldfische-wann wieder füttern



## Teleton (5. Apr. 2013)

Hallo ! 

Finde leider keine Antwort auf meine Frage hier im Forum. Ich habe im Herbst (Oktober) den Teichfilter abgebaut und das Füttern meiner Goldfische eingestellt.
Nach allem was ich hier im Forum so gelesen habe und von anderen Teichbesitzen weiß sollte man ab einer Wassertemperatur von 10 Grad Celsius (ab März) wieder anfangen zu Füttern. Wenn die Fische zu früh gefüttert werden würde deren Stoffwechsel der im Winter runtergefahren wird gestört und die Fische könnten verenden.

Jetzt haben wir schon April und die Wassertemperatur ist diesen "Frühling" noch nicht erreicht. Wie lange darf ich meine Goldfische nun ohne Futter lassen? Was sollte ich am besten tun?

Vielen Dank für konstruktive Hilfe!


----------



## Eva-Maria (5. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Goldfische-wann wieder füttern*

Moin,
bis das Wasser konstant 10°C hat.
Normalerweise finden die Goldis auch so genügend Futter im Teich.
Mach Dir daher keine allzu großen Sorgen, den Fischis geht's garantiert gut.
Dran denken, noch ist deren Stoffwechsel auch noch im "Wintermodus".


----------



## jolantha (5. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Goldfische-wann wieder füttern*

Hallo Eva,
da stimme ich dir aber nicht zu, wenn die Fische schwimmen, verbrauchen sie auch Energie, dann
wird auch Futter gebraucht. Es gibt ja auch extra Winterfutter , bzw. Sinkfutter .
Füttert man nicht, leiden sie am Energie-Mangel-Syndrom, ( EMS ) und dann können sie sterben.


----------



## tyler (5. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Goldfische-wann wieder füttern*

Ich gebe jeden Tag Sinkfutter in den Teich,mir dauert der Winter auch zu lang.


----------



## Sandra1976 (5. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Goldfische-wann wieder füttern*

Hallo,
also ich füttere im Winter immer mal wieder ein bisschen leichtverdauliches Sinkfutter für die Kois, Goldis etc. Bei den jetzigen Temperaturen (auch wenn das Wasser noch relativ kalt ist) sind Sie trotzdem ziemlich fit unterwegs und schwimmen auch schon eifrig durchs Wasser.
Von daher füttere ich so wie oben beschrieben und es geht allen gut.
Viele Grüße Sandra


----------



## Tim E. (5. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Goldfische-wann wieder füttern*

,
am Wochenende decke ich meinen Teich auf... dann gebe ich leicht verdauliches Winterfutter (Wethgerm) das besteht meist nur aus Fischmehl usw. und ist auch für Wassertemp. um die 8°C sehr gut geeignet


----------



## troll20 (5. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Goldfische-wann wieder füttern*

Hallo Teleton???

Ich gehe mal davon aus das du einen relativen Naturteich mit über den Winter ausgeschalteten Filter hast?
Wenn ja, und deine Fischlis liegen eher schläfrig in Bodennähe rum brauchst du nichts Füttern, denn dann wollen sie einfach nur ihre Ruhe. Bekommen sie mal etwas Hunger dann finden sie auch was, wie Algen oder ähnliches. Würdest du jetzt Füttern dann störst du nur ihre Winterruhe und belastest das Wasser nur unnötig. Sind sie jedoch aktiv kannst du beruhigt ein wenig zu füttern. Aber nur wenig da ja der Filter noch aus ist und die Bakis im Filter noch keine Leistung bringen würden. Bei deinem "kleinen" Teich mit relativ viel Fisch ist die Wasserbelastung meist eh schon viel zu hoch und sollte nicht unbedingt noch zusätzlich mit Futter beansprucht werden.

mfg René


----------



## rut49 (5. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Goldfische-wann wieder füttern*

Hallo Teleton,
Meine Goldies werden gar nicht gefüttert, und sie fühlen sich sehr wohl.
LG Regina


----------



## Teleton (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Goldfische-wann wieder füttern*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!!!
Die Fische sind je nach Wetter sehr unterschiedlich aktiv. Heute bei schönem Wetter haben sie überall an Mulm/Algen geknabbert. 
Ich werde es also mit ein wenig Winterfutter probieren falls der Frühling noch länger auf sich warten lässt!.


----------

